# Wonderful and Informative Video Lecture about Mendelssohn and Schumann



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Really informative and very interesting Lecture.

Note, the main speaker begins around 5 minutes into the video, so its better to start from there.

Cheers,

Saul

http://forum-network.org/lecture/mendelssohn-and-schumann-their-music-their-relationship


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I love lectures like this. Historical context is so important in really understanding a composer's music. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

You’re Welcome Olias, I generally love history as a subject very much, and when it has to do about music, I love it even more.

Even though I read like 5 different bios about Mendelssohn, this lecture showcases some new details about Mendelssohn and Schumann that I didn’t know.

Really nice lecture.


----------

